
A set of sketchy style components for Android - zy5a59
https://github.com/m-zylab/SketchyComponent
======
zy5a59
SketchyComponent is a set of _sketchy style_ components. We provide basic
drawables, shapes and some icons. It is easy for you to create sketchy style
apps with SketchyComponent.

